# How can I stop my 4 month old Galah from jumping off the top of his cage ‍♀️



## New Galah Mum (Feb 12, 2021)

So my Galah's name is Bert his around 4 - 5 months old I have had him for around 2 months now. I'm still not able to get him on my hand, but he has been letting me give him little pats on his chest which is really good. The issue I'm having is, Bert has jumped off the top of his cage twice now and he has a tiny bit of blood on the end of his beak and I'm not sure where it has come from or what to do PLEASE HELP ME


----------

